# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Συμπληρώματα κ εξετάσεις αίματος

## anastasg

Γεια, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κατα την χρονικη περιοδο ληψης των διαφορων συμπληρωματων εχετε κανει εξετάσεις αιματος και αν ναι αν εχουν δείξει κάτι το διαφορετικό απο τις συνήθισμένες τιμές.
Το ρωτάω γιατι πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα να παίρνω ενα συμπλήρωμα (πρωτείνη whey) και μετά απο μια τυπική εξέταση αίματος βρέθηκαν ανεβασμένες οι τιμές της *χολερυθρίνης** οι οποίες στο παρελθόν ηταν φυσιολογικές. Τα μόνα που εχω αλλάξει στο διάστημα μεταξύ των εξατάσεων αίματος ειναι η διατροφή μου (την εχω αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο φυσικά), η ασκηση (αυξήθηκε και έγινε μόνιμη και τακτική) και η λήψη του παραπάνω συμπληρώματος.



**Χολερυθρίνη*
Χολερυθρίνη Ολική (  total bilirubin ) :  0.3 - 1.9 mg/dl
Χολερυθρίνη Άμεση ( direct bilirubin ) : 0.0 - 0.3 mg/dl  


Εξέταση χρήσιμη για τη διερεύνηση και την παρακολούθηση ηπατοχολικών νοσημάτων και αιμόλυσης

(στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι αρκετή η γνώση της ολικής χολερυθρίνης)




 Η χολερυθρίνη παράγεται στα μακροφάγα από τον μεταβολισμό της αιμοσφαιρίνης των γηρασμένων ερυθροκυττάρων. Απελευθερώνεται βαθμιαία στο αίμα, όπου συνδέεται με την αλβουμίνη (αν και συνδεδεμένη αυτή η μορφή χολερυθρίνης ονομάζεται ελεύθερη ή έμμεση), από την οποία αποσυνδέεται τη στιγμή που περνάει τη μεμβράνη των ηπατοκυττάρων. 

Στο ήπαρ το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της χολερυθρίνης  συνδέεται με γλυκουρονικό οξύ (αυτή η μορφή λέγεται άμεση χολερυθρίνη) και εκκρίνεται στη χολή. Η ολική χολερυθρίνη είναι το άθροισμα της ελεύθερης και της άμεσης.


 Άνοδος της ελεύθερης χολερυθρίνης μπορεί να συμβεί όταν ο ρυθμός παραγωγής της υπερβαίνει το ρυθμό σύζευξής της στο ήπαρ. Παρατηρείται στην αιμόλυση, σε διάφορες αναιμίες  και στο σύνδρομο Gilbert ( κληρονομική δυσκολία σύζευξης της χολερυθρίνης ). Επίσης ο φυσιολογικός ίκτερος των νεογνών οφείλεται σε άνοδο της τιμής της ελεύθερης χολερυθρίνης.

Άνοδος της άμεσης χολερυθρίνης μπορεί να συμβεί σε ηπατικά νοσήματα ή σε απόφραξη της χοληφόρου οδού. (Τα επίπεδά της ανεβαίνουν στο ήπαρ και τελικά διαφεύγουν στο αίμα ).



2 Ίκτερος είναι ο αποχρωματισμός του δέρματος και των οφθαλμών λόγω της ανόδου των επιπέδων της χολερυθρίνης στο αίμα πάνω από ~2.0 mg/dl.


Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές μύνημα

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Γεια σου φίλε μου(gasturb13 ήμουνα διακοπίτσες χεχε)
Κοίτα είναι μεγάλο το θέμα που άνοιξες. Θα σου πώ κάτι που έπαθα σχετικά πρόσφατα: εκεί λοιπόν που καθόμουνα με όλο το σόι στην πατρίδα μια ξαδερφή μου με ρώταγε τι κάνω με το άθλημα στο τζίμ κοκ και της εξηγούσα τι πρέπει να κάνει σε γενικές γραμμές, γιατί θέλει να ξεκινήσει τζιμ. Μόλις της είπα ότι παίρνω που και που συμπλήρωμα πετάχτηκε και μου λέει:θέλω να δω τι παίρνεις!να τα κόψεις!θα σου διαλύσουν το συκώτι και τα νεφρά! επειδή δουλέυει σε στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο μου είπε ότι έχει δει πολλές περιπτώσεις ατόμων που  γυμνάζονται οι τιμές του ήπατος οπως πχ οι τρανσαμινάσες και χολερυθρινη κοκ και άπο άλλα όργανα αυξημένες κάτι που είναι καταστροφικό για τον οργανισμό. μου είπε οτι όλοι στο ιστορικό τους έπαιρναν συμπληρώματα που τους έδιναν οι γυμναστές (χωρίς φυσικά να ψάξουνε για την ποιότητα των ουσιών αυτών) και ότι με αυτά που περιέχουνε τα εξτρά-όχι αυτή καθεαυτή η πρωτεινή άλλα όλα τα άλλα τα σιτ που βάζουνε μέσα(στα ελληνικά το είπε το σιτ λολ) σε διαλύουνε. της είπα οτι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι και μου λέει κανείς δεν τα παρατηρεί στην αρχή λολ. πήγα την επόμενη στο νοσοκομείο και μου πήρε αίμα και λίγα ούρα και μου έκανε ότι εξέταση υπήρχε.
Το μεσημέρι που με πήρε τηλέφωνο έπαθε πλάκα και μου λέει μάρκο θα μας θάψεις όλους.λολολ. όσο το σκέφτομαι τρελλάινομαι. μου λέει όλα είναι στο τούρμπο φυσιολογικά!τρανσαμινάσες νεφρά όλα τέλεια. η πλάκα είναι ότι πρίν μισό χρόνο ότνα είχα κάνει εξετάσεις είχα βρεί κάτι τιμές χοληστερόλης και τριγλυκερίδια συν ουρικό οξύ όχι τόσο καλές και τώρα όλα ήτανε τέλεια!της λεω:μήπως τα συμπληρώματα με βοηθήσανε?και πατάει τα γέλια. όχι βασικά αυτό που έγινε εινα ότι έστρωσα πολύ την διατροφή και δεν βασίστηκα ούτε σε ένα 5% στα συμπληρώματα. μόνο σε περιπτώσεις έκτακητς ανάγκης. Που θέλω να καταλήξω;
1ον: υπάρχουν συμπληρώμτα που είναι ασφαλή κι άλλα που δεν είναι. πιστεύω ότι οι μεγάλες εταιρίες είναι άξιες εμπιστοσύνης-αφού πουλάνε φέυγει το προιόν και είναι και πιο φρέσκο.
2ον:δεν βάζουνε στο σώμα μας ότι να ναι χωρίς λίγο ψάξιμο.
3ον: κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός. άρα και κάθε άνθρωπος αντιδρά διαφορετικά σε μια ουσία. όπως το κλισέ για κάποια καλά γενετικά στοιχεία που λέει ότι κάποιοι τρώνε πίτσα και έχουνε γράμμωση ε έτσι κι αυτό.
4ον:τα όσον το δυνατόν πιο πολύ ελεγμένα είναι σαφώς στατιστικά πιο ασφαλή. ποτέ μην πάρεις κάτι σκόνες ειδικά αυτές που θα σου δώσουνε οι γυμναστές και θα σου πούνε με ένα ψωνίστικο στυλάκι ξέρω εγώ απο που τα πήρα είναι ελεγμένα και ένας θεός ξέρει τι έχουνε μέσα-το μονο που τους νοιάζει είναι να πάρεις εσύ αυτο που θες με το σώμα σου ανεξάρτητα απο το τι θα θυσιάσεις στο μέσα μιας και δεν το βλέπεις!δεν είναι το γενικά το φαινόμενο να κοιτάμε μόνο την επιφάνεια κι όχι τι μέσα?εκεί βασίζονται αυτοί οι- για μένα- αλήτες.

Και μιλώντας για ουσίες και τι τρώμε κάνοντας μια έρευνα έμαθα ότι και κάποιος που θελει να χασει λιπος και κανει και βαρη και είανι σε γράμμωση πρέπει να μην τρώει πάνω απο ένα 24% πρωτείνη. τα λευκώματα πάνε τούρμπο και ο οργανισμός σταδιακά φθείρεται. θέλω να μου απαντήσετε όλοι αν πρέπει να τρώμε τόση πρωτείνη και γενικά ποιο το ποσοστό πρωτείνης που πρέπει να τρώμε ανα γραμμάριο άλιπης μάζας(για τους αγύμναστοςυ είναι 0,8 γρμ για μας λενε το διπλάσιο αρα βάλει ένα μέγιστο 2 γρμ). θέλω την απάντηση όλων.

ελπίζω να μην κούρασα

----------


## Gasturb

> Γεια σου φίλε μου(gasturb13 ήμουνα διακοπίτσες χεχε)
> 
> Και μιλώντας για ουσίες και τι τρώμε κάνοντας μια έρευνα έμαθα ότι και κάποιος που θελει να χασει λιπος και κανει και βαρη και είανι σε γράμμωση πρέπει να μην τρώει πάνω απο ένα 24% πρωτείνη. τα λευκώματα πάνε τούρμπο και ο οργανισμός σταδιακά φθείρεται. θέλω να μου απαντήσετε όλοι αν πρέπει να τρώμε τόση πρωτείνη και γενικά ποιο το ποσοστό πρωτείνης που πρέπει να τρώμε ανα γραμμάριο άλιπης μάζας(για τους αγύμναστοςυ είναι 0,8 γρμ για μας λενε το διπλάσιο αρα βάλει ένα μέγιστο 2 γρμ). θέλω την απάντηση όλων.
> 
> ελπίζω να μην κούρασα


Kalwhrthes file Albert pisteuw na perases kala giati emeis edw peizoume! Nevermind!! Auto to teleutaio pou eipes den to xerw alla opou diavasw k opou stathw mou lene gia 2 gr prwteinh ana kilo swmatos tis meres ths gymnastikhs k analogia 1:1 tis hmeres xekourashs. Egw ypothetw oti an pernoume auth th posothta eite kanoume eite oxi gymnastikh tote exei epidraseis alliws einia mia xara

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Σχετικά καλά πέρασα αλλα συνεχίζω και πηγαίνω για μπανάκια και δω που είμαι στην αθήνα!λολ
Κοίτα το θέμα του πόσο πρωτείνη τρώμε είναι μεγάλο. ο καθείς λέει τα δικά του. εγώ θα παραμέινω στο ανώτερο φυσιολογικό όριο και θα βάλω 2 γρμ ανα κιλά άλιπης μάζας. και τις μέρες που δεν πάω τζίμ ο οργανισμός δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δουλεύει έλεος. ετσι το βλέπω εγώ. 
Γενικά η χρόνια κατάχρηση ουσιών πάνω απο κάποια όρια οδηγεί σταδιακά τον οργανισμό σε φθορά. γι αυτό και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις όγκο όλη την ώρα και να τρως συνεχώς πρωτείνη. και πάλι έτσι το βλέπω εγώ. και γι αυτό και πρέπει να κάνεις διάλλειμα απο το bodybuilding...που και που τουλάχιστον, και να μπαίνεις σε συντήρηση της συγκεκριμένης μυικής μάζας με φυσιολογικές ποσότητες πρωτείνης, για να χαλαρώνει λίγο ο οργανισμός...ξέρεις ο πύρος δήμας και η βούλα πατολίδου μετά τα 30 έχουνε ξοφλήσει το έχουνε πει οι ίδιοι λολ βέβαιαα έκαναν και ντόπινγκ οπότε επιβάρυναν τον οργάνισμο και δεν μπόρεσε να προσαρμοστεί. Γι αυτό και είνα γνωστό ότι το natural bodybuilding κι αυτοί που κάνουνε φυσικά πράγματα πάνε δέκα χρόνια και γυμναστήριο για να το πετύχουνε. όχι σε δύο και τρία χρόνια(εκτός αν έχεις τα τρελλά γενετικά στοιχεία). αυτοί που παίρνουνε...διάφορα στο τέλος τον παίρνουνε και απο καρκίνο του προστάτη λολ.
ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός. όλα με μέτρο και με διάλλειμα.

----------


## Gasturb

> Σχετικά καλά πέρασα αλλα συνεχίζω και πηγαίνω για μπανάκια και δω που είμαι στην αθήνα!λολ
> Κοίτα το θέμα του πόσο πρωτείνη τρώμε είναι μεγάλο. ο καθείς λέει τα δικά του. εγώ θα παραμέινω στο ανώτερο φυσιολογικό όριο και θα βάλω 2 γρμ ανα κιλά άλιπης μάζας. και τις μέρες που δεν πάω τζίμ ο οργανισμός δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δουλεύει έλεος. ετσι το βλέπω εγώ. 
> Γενικά η χρόνια κατάχρηση ουσιών πάνω απο κάποια όρια οδηγεί σταδιακά τον οργανισμό σε φθορά. γι αυτό και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις όγκο όλη την ώρα και να τρως συνεχώς πρωτείνη. και πάλι έτσι το βλέπω εγώ. και γι αυτό και πρέπει να κάνεις διάλλειμα απο το bodybuilding...που και που τουλάχιστον, και να μπαίνεις σε συντήρηση της συγκεκριμένης μυικής μάζας με φυσιολογικές ποσότητες πρωτείνης, για να χαλαρώνει λίγο ο οργανισμός...ξέρεις ο πύρος δήμας και η βούλα πατολίδου μετά τα 30 έχουνε ξοφλήσει το έχουνε πει οι ίδιοι λολ βέβαιαα έκαναν και ντόπινγκ οπότε επιβάρυναν τον οργάνισμο και δεν μπόρεσε να προσαρμοστεί. Γι αυτό και είνα γνωστό ότι το natural bodybuilding κι αυτοί που κάνουνε φυσικά πράγματα πάνε δέκα χρόνια και γυμναστήριο για να το πετύχουνε. όχι σε δύο και τρία χρόνια(εκτός αν έχεις τα τρελλά γενετικά στοιχεία). αυτοί που παίρνουνε...διάφορα στο τέλος τον παίρνουνε και απο καρκίνο του προστάτη λολ.
> ελπίζω να γίνομαι κατανοητός. όλα με μέτρο και με διάλλειμα.


Elyfthei h logikh sou euxaristw albert  Opote kalo mou kanei pou ta stamataw ola opote paw diakopes ellada k.. plakwnomai stous gyrous   :02. Smile:

----------


## anastasg

Καλημέρα στα παιδιά που είναι ακομα στην πόλη (οποια κι αν είναι αυτή) και οχι σε καποια παραλία.
Λοιπόν πήρα τις εξετάσεις μου ανα χείρας (που λεγαμε και στο στρατό   :02. Military Smile:   ) και πήγα σε εναν παθολόγο για να τις δεί, με το που τις βλέπει, χωρίς να του εχω πει οτιδήποτε, μου λέει "Πρεπει να κόψεις την γυμναστική για μερικές ημέρες" μα του λέω πως το ξερεις οτι κανω γυμναστική μου λεει "απο τα αποτελεσματα των εξετάσεων, και μαλιστα μου λεει πρεπει να αχολείσαι και με βάρη". Τι να πω ρε παιδια εμεινα κοκαλο, τι σου ειναι η επιστήμη, με μια εξεταση αίματος καταλαβε οτι κανω γυμναστική και μαλιστα βάρη  :02. Confused2:     Του εξηγώ οτι προσφατα ειπα να αλλάξω τον τροπο ζωής που εκανα προς το καλυτερο και ξεκίνησα γυμναστικη με βάρη και αεροβική και τελευταία παιρνω και ενα συμπλήρωμα διατροφης. Με το που του το λεω με κοιταζει κάπως και μου λεει να το κόψω και να μην ξαναπάρω κατι τετοιο στο μέλλον γιατι θα ξεμείνω απο συκώτι και νεφρά σε μερικά χρονάκια. 
Φευγω λοιπόν απο τον γιατρό αλλα με παραξένεψε το οτι πρεπει να σταματήσω να γυμνάζομαι, οπότε λεω σαν γνήσιος ελληνάρας "μπααα ασχετος ήταν ο ανθρωπος μάλλον το παρακανε με την διαγνωση και για να με φοβήσει μου ειπε να κοψω για λιγο την γυμναστική, θα παω σε εναν αλλο να πάρω και μια δευτερη γνώμη...". Παω λοιπόν σε κάποιον αλλο και του δειχνω τις εξετάσεις και του εξηγω οτι δεν εχω καμια ενόχληση κλπ. Μου απαντάει "Μηπως κανεις bodybuilding σε συνάρτηση με φαρμακα;"    :02. Confused2:    ξανα κοκαλο ο δικό σου του εξηγώ τελος παντων την κατασταση και μου λεει καταρχήν να κόψω την πρωτεινούλα διαπαντός και κατα δευτερον να σταματήσω την γυμναστική (και την αερόβια) για δεκα μερουλες και να επαναλάβω τις εξετάσεις και ολα θα είναι μια χαρα. Τον ρωτησα γιατι θα πρεπει να σταματήσω την γυμναστική και μου είπε οτι επειδή ο οργανισμός μου είναι επιβαρυμένος πρεπει να τον αφήσω να ηρεμήσει και να μην τον ζορίσω καθόλου για να αποβάλει ολες τις "κακές" ουσίες που του εχω δώσει και να επανέλθει και μετά αφου ολα θα είναι οπως πριν θα μπορω να κάνω οτιδήποτε απο γυμναστική και ζόρι χωρις κανενα πρόβλημα *αλλά και χωρίς κανένα συμπλήρωμα*.

Αυτά τα νεα, και να πει κανείς οτι επαιρνα και τιποτα σοβαρό, μονο πρωτεινούλα whey και αυτό το πολύ δυο φορές την ημέρα, δηλαδή ενα κουτί των 3lb δεν προλαβα να το τελειώσω, ακόμα εχει μεσα λιγη σκόνι το ρημάδι. 

Το συμπέρασμά μου: *καλο το body building και η γυμνάστική αλλα ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ Η ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ και μετά η εμφάνηση μας*

Υ.Γ. Θα προτεινα σε ολους να κάνετε μια προληπτική εξέταση αίματος και ούρων ετσι για να είσαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Είδες?κοίτα όμως και οι γιατροί θέλουνε να σε τρομοκρατήσουνε. Μην τρελλαίνεσαι.
Η ίδια η πρωτείνη απο μόνη της δεν θα σου κάνει κακό. Πόσο μάλλον η πρωτείνη του τυρόγαλου που έχει λυσσάξει όλη η επιστημονική κοινότητα ότι κάνει πολύ καλό στην υγεία. Είναι άλλες οι ουσίες που ρίχνουνε μέσα στις σκόνες και τις κάνουνε επικίνδυνες. Μπορεί να μην το κατάλαβες αλλά ίσως και να έτρωγες παραπάνω πρωτείνη γενικά στο φαί σου κι όχι λόγω του συμπληρώματος. Είναι πολύ εξτρίμ για μένα να λέμε ότι τα συμπληρώματα απο μόνα τους είναι επικίνδυνα. Σαφώς και υπάρχουνε εταιρίες που έχουνε ελεγμένα και καλά προιόντα. Πχ εγώ απο τότε που ξεκίνησα τα συμπληρώματα και γενικά έστρωσα την διατροφή όχι μόνο κακό δεν μου έκανε άλλα έσκισα κι όλας!λολ.
βέβαια η ποσότητα των συμπληρωμάτων που παίρνω είναι ελάχιστη μόνο σε περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης οπότε δεν επιβαρύνω τον οργανισμό με ουσίες που δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι εν τέλει η πρωτείνη που έχεις αγοράσει θα έχει. Γνώμη μου είναι να αλλάξεις το είδος της πρωτείνης και να πάρεις άλλη μάρκα πιο ασφαλή(στο ψάξιμο είμαστε όλοι). Και γενικά να μην τρώς πάνω απο 2 γρμ πρωτείνη ανα κιλό άλιπης μάζας τόσο αντέχει το συκώτι. Άλλο όταν είσαι σε όγκο, στο κάτω κάτω δεν μπορείς να είσαι για πάνω ένα διάστημα σε όγκο(ακριβώς γι αυτό) και μπαίνεις γράμμωση και μετά συντήρηση με διάλλειμα κοκ για μένα αυτά είναι επαναλαμβανόμενοι κύκλοι...απλώς μετά απο κάθε κύκλο σού ρχεται παραπάνω το κρέας λοοοολ.έτσι φτιάχνεται το νάτουραλ σώμα΄θέλει χρόνια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

για να σε βοηθήσω κι άλλο θα θελα να μου πεις τι τιμές είναι έξω απο τα όρια να μου τα γράψεις εδώ και να σε συμβουλεύσω(γιατί υπάρχει πολλή ασχετοσύνη στον ιατρικό χώρο). αυτά...

----------


## sakisboy

as po kai ego tis dikes mou embeiries.sta 17 ekana eksetaseis aimatos kai eno den eperna katholou simpliromata (tipota oute gia dokimi) mou brikan oti oi eksetaseis eitan anebasmenes kai genikotera sto sikoti me rotise o giatros an gimnazomai kai tou eipa oti kano bari kai mou eipe na stamatiso gia treis meres kai na ksanakano eksetaseis.me ta polla stamatisa 3 meres kai olla ok(eitan apo tin kourasei mou eipe). meta apo dyo xronia sta 19 arxisa na diabazo gia to bb kai arxisa na perno proteini,piga pali gia eksetaseis aimatos kai pali anebasmenes eitan,me rotise o giatros ti kano kai tou eipa tin idia istoria kai oti perno kai proteini,gia kali mou tixi eitan gnostos o giatros mou kai eitan ypeythinos kai gia mia omada podosfairou kai eixe kai gnoseis pano sto thema,autos mou eipe oti prepei na pino poli nero otan pino simpliromata gia na mporo na ksepleno neura kai sikoti kai na kano ana 8 bdomades 4 meres dialima apo tin gimnastiki.re seis apo tote exo akolouthisei auto to programa kai mexri tora pou eimai 29 den exo dei kamia eksetasei aimatos ypsili.

auto pou ksero einai oti kalla ta simpliromata omos me dialimata kai poli nero.Episeis simpliromata kai alkool den simbibazontai(kamia mpira ok einai kali).Episeis to dialima einai to basikotero se ena kiklo,den mporei o organismos na bgazei xronia gimnastikis astamatita,ego toulaxiston meta apo ena dialima mpaino poli pio dinamomenos.

----------


## Albert_Wesker

Sakisboy είδες λοιπόν ότι συμφωνούμε σε ότι λες... Η ίδια η εμπειρία σου σου δείχνει ότι τα συμπληρώματα σαφώς και δεν είναι επικίνδυνα, το λάθος timing όμως(ασταμάτητος όγκος είναι καταστροφικός πχ για τον οργανισμό!) κάνει μεγάλο κακό. Όπως και η υπερπροπόνηση κάτι που έκανα εγώ και με πονούσε το συκώτι(απο τότε που έκοψα τα βάρη και τον αερόβιο την ίδια μέρα είδα τρομακτική διαφορά-κι ήθελα απο καιρό να το πω εδώ μέσα) αλλά τώρα είμαι τούρμπο. 
Το γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι οτί σαφώς είναι προτιμότερο να έχουμε μυικά κιλά και να γυμναζόμαστε παρα να είμαστε ανορεξικοί και αγύμναστοι αλλά να μην περάσουμε και στο αντίθετο όριο. Θυμάμαι ένα φιλαράκι έκανε μια πολύ σκληρή δίαιτα και υπέρπροπόνηση. Ξέρετε που κατέληξε;έντονος μυικός πόνος και γενικά καταβολή με πολλές ζαλάδες. Πήγε στον γιατρό και του δωσε και φάρμακα και του πε να κόψει την γυμναστική και με μία δίαιτα πιο σωστή να ξεκινήσει γιατί αλλιώς θα σκοτώσει τον οργανισμό. Βέβαια μετά όταν μου το πε εμένα εγώ τον έβρισα άγρια γιατί του το χα πει και με σνόμπαρε άγρια...
Παρεμπιπτόντως στις διακοπές δεν πήγαινα τζίμ(περί τις δέκα μέρες) και χαλάρωσα πολύ!τώρα που ξεκίνησα αισθάνομαι πιο πολύ όρεξη και κέφι να συνεχίσω. Αρα και πάλι ο sakisboy πάλι έχει δίκιο...
Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Όσο καιρό είμαι στο φόρουμ δεν έχω δει να υπάρχει κάποιο άρθρο σχετικά με τις κανονικές τιμές στις εξετάσεις αίματος και ούρων. Μιας και πρόσφατα έκανα αρκετές αναζητήσεις στο διαδίκτυο είπα να σας παραθέσω κάποια πράγματα που βρήκα.





*Check Up 1 / 5 : Γενική Αίματος*

Γιατρός δε σημαίνει το να μπορείς να διαβάζεις κάποια αποτελέσματα εργαστηριακών εξετάσεων. Οι φυσιολογικές τιμές είναι από δίπλα. Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει και ένα κομπιούτερ. Ή και ένα blog. Αυτό που θα κάνω εδώ δηλαδή. Γιατρός σημαίνει το να μπορείς να ερμηνεύεις τα αποτελέσματα με βάση την κλινική εικόνα του ασθενή. Να "εκτιμάς" τη σοβαρότητα, αν υπάρχει. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ πολύ "φτηνό" το να ρωτάς στο γιατρό σου "τι έχω?" και να του κοτσάρεις κατευθείαν στη μάπα ένα κάρο εξετάσεων. Σωστός είναι ο γιατρός που πρώτα θα σε δει και θα σε εξετάσει και μετά θα σε στείλει για εξετάσεις. Δεν είναι σωστός αυτός που με το καλημέρα θα σε ξαποστείλει στο πλησιέστερο διαγνωστικό κέντρο. Επίσης, καλός γιατρός δεν είναι αυτός που θα δώσει τις περισσότερες εξετάσεις. Σε αυτήν την ενότητα θα σας φέρω σε επαφή με τις αιματολογικές εξετάσεις και σε επόμενες "συνεδρίες" μας θα σας εξηγήσω και τις βιοχημικές, αλλά και τις ορμονολογικές εξετάσεις. Πάμε λοιπόν...

Η μέτρηση του αριθμού των ερυθροκυττάρων (ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων), της αιμοσφαιρίνης, των λευκών και των αιμοπεταλίων, καθώς και ο καθορισμός των αιματολογικών δεικτών και ο τύπος των λευκών, είναι οι συχνότερα ζητούμενες εξετάσεις από τους κλινικούς γιατρούς.

*ΑΙΜΑΤΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ (Ht)
*
Με τον αιματοκρίτη αποδίδεται το % ποσοστό του όγκου των ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων (ερυθροκυττάρων) στο συνολικό όγκο του αίματος. Σα να λέμε "πόσο πυκνό είναι το αίμα".

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Στους άνδρες = 40 - 54 %
- Στις γυναίκες = 36 - 48 %

Αυξημένες τιμές Ht παρατηρούνται:
1) στην αιμοσυμπύκνωση = αφυδάτωση (π.χ. σε πυρετό), καταπληξία (shock)
2) στη δευτεροπαθή ερυθροκυττάρωση (π.χ. στους καπνιστές, διαβίωση σε υψόμετρο)
3) στην αληθή πολυκυτταραιμία

Ελαττωμένες τιμές Ht παρατηρούνται:
1) στις αναιμίες
2) στην αιμοαραίωση (κατακράτηση υγρών, οιδήματα)
3) σε λοιμώξεις (μπορεί να συμβεί και το αντίθετο)
4) στις περισσότερες αιματολογικές παθήσεις
5) σε παθήσεις των νεφρών
6) ιδιοσυστατικά (χωρίς κανένα παθολογικό υπόστρωμα, κληρονομικό συνήθως)


*ΑΙΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΝΗ (Hb)
*
Η αιμοσφαιρίνη βρίσκεται στα ερυθρά αιμοσφαίρια και μεταφέρει το οξυγόνο από τους πνεύμονες στους ιστούς, ενώ μεταφέρει το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα αντίστροφα στη διαδρομή αυτή (η λεγόμενη "ανταλλαγή αερίων").

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Στους άνδρες = 13,5 - 17,5 g/dL (g%)
- Στις γυναίκες = 11,5 - 15,5 g/dL (g%)

Ελαττωμένη αιμοσφαιρίνη σημαίνει αναιμία, ενώ αυξημένες τιμές σημαίνουν δευτεροπαθή ερυθροκυττάρωση (σπάνια αληθή πολυκυτταραιμία). Ψευδώς ελαττωμένη μπορεί να βρεθεί σε ατελή μίξη του δείγματος αίματος με το αντιπηκτικό ή αιμοληψία από φλέβα στην οποία χορηγείται ορός.

*ΕΡΥΘΡΑ ΑΙΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΑ (RBC)
*
Τα ερυθρά αιμοσφαίρια παράγονται στο μυελό των οστών και έχουν μέσο όρο ζωής περίπου 120 μέρες. Κύρια λειτουργία τους είναι η μεταφορά του οξυγόνου και του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα, μέσω της αιμοσφαιρίνης που περιέχουν. Αυξάνεται και ελαττώνεται στις ίδιες καταστάσεις με τον αιματοκρίτη.

Φυσολογικές τιμές
- Στους άνδρες = 4,4 - 6 εκατομμύρια/mm3 (10^12η/L)
- Στις γυναίκες = 3,9 - 4,9 εκατομμύρια/mm3 (10^12h/L)


*ΕΡΥΘΡΟΚΥΤΤΑΡΙΚΟΙ ΔΕΙΚΤΕΣ
*
@ Μέσος όγκος ερυθροκυττάρων (Mean Corpusclular Volume, MCV) = Εκφράζει τη μέση τιμή του όγκου των ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων. Δηλαδή το "πόσο μεγάλα" είναι τα ερυθροκύτταρά μας. Ο MCV είναι χρήσιμος στο διαχωρισμό των αναιμιών. Αυξάνεται στις μεγαλοβλαστικές αναιμίες και στα μυελοδυσπλαστικά σύνδρομα. Ελαττώνεται στις σιδηροπενικές αναιμίες, στις θαλασσαναιμίες (μεσογειακές) και στις αναιμίες των χρόνιων παθήσεων.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 85 - 95 fL

@ Μέση περιεκτικότητα αιμοσφαιρίνης κατά ερυθρό (Mean Corpuscular Haemoglobin, MCH) = Εκφράζει τη μέση ποσότητα αιμοσφαιρίνης που περιέχεται πάνω σε κάθε ερυθρό αιμοσφαίριο. Αυξάνεται και ελαττώνεται στις ίδιες καταστάσεις με τον MCV.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 27 - 34 pg

@ Μέση πυκνότητα αιμοσφαιρίνης (Mean Corpuscular Haemoglobin Concentration, MCHC) = Με αυτήν αποδίδεται η μέση συγκέντρωση της αιμοσφαιρίνης εντός των ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων. Αυξάνεται στην αφυδάτωση και στην κληρονομική σφαιροκυττάρωση, ενώ ελαττώνεται στην υπερυδάτωση, στις σιδηροπενικές αναιμίες και στις θαλασσαναιμίες.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 30 - 35 g/dL

*ΛΕΥΚΑ ΑΙΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΑ (WBC)
*
Τα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια ή λευκοκύτταρα ή λευκά αποτελούν ένα ετερογενές σύνολο κυτταρικών πληθυσμών του αίματος. Μεταξύ αυτών συγκαταλέγονται: 1) τα πολυμορφοπύρηνα (ουδετερόφιλα, βασεόφιλα, εωσινόφιλα), 2) τα μεγάλα μονοπύρηνα και μακροφάγα και 3) τα λεμφοκύτταρα. Αποστολή όλων αυτών των κυττάρων είναι η άμυνα του οργανισμού. Αυξάνονται (>11.000/μL) σε: λοιμώξεις από κόκκους, βακτηρίδια και μύκητες (ΟΧΙ σε ιογενείς), φλεγμονώδεις νεκρώσεις (έμφραγμα μυοκαρδίου, αγγιίτιδες), μεταβολικές διαταραχές (δηλητηριάσεις, ουρική αρθρίτιδα, οξέωση, ουραιμία), θεραπεία με κορτιζόνη, οξείες αιμορραγίες, μυελοϋπερπλαστικά σύνδρομα (λευχαιμίες) και σε κακοήθεις νεοπλασίες. Μικρές αυξήσεις παρατηρούνται και σε ιστικές βλάβες (εγκαύματα, τραύματα). Ελαττώνονται (κάτω από 4.000/μl) σε λοιμώξεις (ιογενείς, τύφος, βαριά φυματίωση, ελονοσία, kala-azar), σε αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα όπως ο λύκος, και σε θεραπείες με αντιφλεγμονώδη, αντιθυρεοειδικά, αντιεπιληπτικά κ.α. φάρμακα. Κάτω από τα 1.500/μl ουδετερόφιλα συγκεκριμένα, έχουμε τη λεγόμενη ουδετεροπενία, μια λευκοπενία που αυξάνει πολύ την πιθανότητα ανάπτυξης σοβαρών λοιμώξεων (λόγω απουσίας αμυντικών μηχανισμών), επικίνδυνων για τη ζωή, ακόμα και από κοινά μικρόβια.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές: 4.000 - 11.000 /mm3 (ή 4 - 11 X 10^9 /L)

*ΛΕΥΚΟΚΥΤΤΑΡΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ
*
Αποτελεί την εκατοστιαία αναλογία των λευκοκυτταρικών πληθυσμών του περιφερικού αίματος.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές:

    * Ουδετερόφιλα = 40 - 75 %
    * Λεμφοκύτταρα = 20 - 45 %
    * Μεγάλα μονοπύρηνα = 2- 10 %
    * Εωσινόφιλα = 1 - 6 %
    * Βασεόφιλα = 0 - 1 %

Αυξημένα λεμφοκύτταρα έχουμε σε οξείες ιογενείς λοιμώξεις, σε χρόνιες λοιμώξεις (φυματίωση, βρουκέλλωση, ηπατίτιδα, σύφιλη), σε θυρεοτοξίκωση (αυξημένα επίπεδα Τ3-Τ4) και σε χρόνιες λεμφογενείς λευχαιμίες. Ελαττώνονται στον λύκο, το AIDS, τη νόσο Hodgkin (νεοπλασία λεμφαδένων) και μετά από χορήγηση κορτιζόνης ή/και ανοσοκατασταλτικών φαρμάκων. Τα μεγάλα μονοπύρηνα αυξάνονται σε νοσήματα του κολλαγόνου (αυτοάνοσα), σε μονοκυτταρική λευχαιμία, σε άλλες κακοήθειες, αλλά και σε ειδικές λοιμώξεις (λοιμώδης μονοπυρήνωση, μελιταίο πυρετό, τύφο, φυματίωση). Τα εωσινόφιλα αυξάνονται σε αλλεργίες, παρασιτώσεις, διάφορες δερματοπάθειες, καρκίνους και πνευμονικά ηωσινοφιλικά σύνδρομα. Τα βασεόφιλα αυξάνονται σε χρόνια μυελογενή λευχαιμία και στην αληθή πολυκυτταραιμία (παθολογικά αυξημένα όλα τα έμμορφα συστατικά του αίματος). Για τα ουδετερόφιλα ισχύει ό,τι και για τα λευκά γενικά (δες πιο πάνω).

*ΑΙΜΟΠΕΤΑΛΙΑ (PLT)
*
Είναι πολύ μικρά κύτταρα, χωρίς πυρήνα, με δισκοειδή μορφή, τα οποία μετέχουν στην πήξη του αίματος.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 150.000 - 400.000 /μL
Βρίσκονται αυξημένα σε χρόνια μυελοϋπερπλαστικά σύνδρομα, σε οξείες και χρόνιες φλεγμονές, σε οξείες αιμορραγίες, σε καρκίνους, στη σιδηροπενική αναιμία και μετά από σπληνεκτομή. Ελαττωμένα εμφανίζονται σε μυελοδυσπλαστικά σύνδρομα, λευχαιμίες, αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα, ιογενείς λοιώξεις (και AIDS) και μετά από χορήγηση ορισμένων φαρμάκων ή υπερβολική λήψη αλκοόλ. Ψευδώς μειωμένα μπορεί να εμφανιστούν, όταν στο δείγμα που θα παρθεί σχηματιστεί θρόμβος (τεχνικό λάθος).

Όταν λέμε "γενική αίματος" εννοούμε αυτές τις 6 μετρήσεις (Ht, Hb, RBC, WBC, PLT και λευκοκυτταρικός τύπος) που είναι στη ρουτίνα, συμπληρωμένες κατ' απαίτηση με τη μορφολογία των ερυθρών (ή και λευκών), το λεγόμενο "πλακάκι", τη μέτρηση των δικτυοερυθροκυττάρων (ΔΕΚ, νεαρά ερυθρά με Φ.Τ. = 0,5 - 2 %) και την ταχύτητα καθίζησης των ερυθρών (ΤΚΕ, αυξάνεται σε οξείες λοιμώξεις, αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα / κολλαγόνου και σε κακοήθειες. Φ.Τ. = 1 -10 mm την 1η ώρα στους άνδρες, 1 -15 mm στις γυναίκες και 1 - 20 mm στους άνω των 60 ετών).

Χρησιμοποίησα όσο πιο απλή γλώσσα μπορούσα. Δεν ξέρω αν σας βοήθησα. Περιμένω τις παρατηρήσεις και πώς μπορεί να γίνει πιο καλή αυτή η ενότητα.


*Check Up 2 / 5: Βιοχημικές εξετάσεις (Μέρος Α')*

Στο "Check Up 1 / 5: Γενική Αίματος" αναλύθηκαν οι αιματολογικές παράμετροι. Εδώ θα εξεταστούν μερικές βιοχημικές παράμετροι, χρήσιμες στην καθημερινή ιατρική πράξη. Βιοχημικές ονομάζονται όλες οι εξετάσεις προσδιορισμού μιας ουσίας στο αίμα (γίνεται αιμοληψία δηλαδή), γιατί αφορούν σε ανίχνευση οργανικών και ανόργανων ουσιών και γιατί χρησιμοποιούν βιοχημικές μεθόδους στον προσδιορισμό τους. Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητή από όλους σας η ερμηνεία των αιματολογικών εξετάσεων.

*ΓΛΥΚΟΖΗ (Glu)
*
Το λεγόμενο "ζάχαρο". Η γλυκόζη είναι το κύριο σάκχαρο του αίματος και η κυριότερη πηγή ενέργειας για τον οργανισμό μας (και αποκλειστική για τον εγκέφαλο). Είναι μια εξόζη (υδατάνθρακας δηλαδή) και τα πλέον γνωστά πολυμερή του είναι το άμυλο και το γλυκογόνο. Οι τιμές αναφοράς της γλυκόζης στον ορό ή στο πλάσμα του ατόμου που βρίσκεται σε νηστεία (με ενζυμικές μεθόδους προσδιορισμού) είναι:

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 60 - 110 mg/dL ή mg% (3,5 - 6 mmol/L)

Παθολογικά αυξημένη γλυκόζη παρατηρείται στο σακχαρώδη διαβήτη. Τιμή πάνω από 200 mg/dL σε νηστεία είναι σχεδόν διαγνωστική του διαβήτη. Μέτρια αύξηση της γλυκόζης (κάτω από 200 mg/dL) εμφανίζεται σε υπερλειτουργία του θυρεοειδή, της υπόφυσης ή των επινεφριδίων, σε διάχυτες νόσους του παγκρέατος (παγκρεατίτιδα, καρκίνος), σε ενδοκρανιακές παθήσεις (μηνιγγίτιδα, εγκεφαλίτιδα, όγκοι, αιμορραγία), αλλά και στα τελικά στάδια πολλών νόσων (στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης απορρύθμισης). Ελάττωση της γλυκόζης κάτω από 40 ή 50 mg/dL χαρακτηρίζεται ως υπογλυκαιμία. Συχνότερη αιτία παραμένει η υπέρβαση της δόσης της ινσουλίνης που παίρνει ο διαβητικός. Μπορεί ακόμη να οφείλεται σε υπολειτουργία του θυρεοειδή, της υπόφυσης ή των επινεφριδίων, καθώς και σε εξάντληση των αποθεμάτων γλυκογόνου απο ηπατική νόσο, έντονη μυϊκή άσκηση ή παρατεταμένη νηστεία. Σε άτομα που υποβλήθηκαν σε μερική γαστρεκτομή εκδηλώνεται αντιδραστική υπογλυκαιμία 1 ως 3 ώρες μετά το φαγητό. Εξαιρετικά μεγάλη υπογλυκαιμία παρατηρείται στο ινσουλίνωμα (όγκος του παγκρέατος).

Για την παρακολούθηση των διαβητικών αρρώστων μετράμε τη γλυκοζυλιωμένη αιμοσφαιρίνη Α1c, η οποία φυσιολογικά αποτελεί το 5- 8 % της ολικής αιμοσφαιρίνης και αυξάνει στο διαβήτη. Η τιμή της HbA1c εξαρτάται από τη μέση συγκέντρωση της γλυκόζης του αίματος τις τελευταίες 8 με 10 εβδομάδες, γι' αυτό και αποτελεί δείκτη της πορείας της νόσου.


*ΟΥΡΙΑ
*
Παράγεται στο συκώτι και είναι το κύριο τελικό προϊόν του μεταβολισμού των πρωτεϊνών. Τα επίπεδά της επηρεάζονται από το ποσό των πρωτεϊνών της διατροφής, γι΄αυτό σε άτομα με νεφρικές παθήσεις μια ελάττωση της ουρίας μπορεί να οφείλεται στη διατροφή και όχι σε βελτίωση της νόσου.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 14 - 50 mg/dL ή mg% (3,6 - 7,1 mmol/L)

Βρίσκεται αυξημένη σε ΟΛΕΣ τις νεφρικές παθήσεις (νεφρικά αίτια). Αυξάνει και από προνεφρικά αίτια, όπως σε αφυδάτωση (πολλοί εμετοί ή διάρροιες δίνουν μεγάλες αυξήσεις). Μέτρια αύξηση προκαλείται από αιμορραγία του πεπτικού, καθώς και από αύξηση του κατοβολισμού των πρωτεϊνών (σε μεγάλο πυρετό δηλαδή και σε μολύνσεις / τοξικές καταστάσεις). Μετανεφρικά αίτια αύξησης της ουρίας είναι οι καταστάσεις που προκαλούν επίσχεση ούρων (υπερτροφία του προστάτη, λίθοι στους ουρητήρες, μορφώματα στην κύστη και στένωση της ουρήθρας). Χαμηλές τιμές ουρίας παρατηρούνται σε ελαττωμένη πρόσληψη πρωτεϊνών, σε ασθενείς μετά από αιμοκάθαρση και σε νοσήματα του ήπατος (επηρεάζεται ο κύκλος σύνθεσης της ουρίας εκεί).


*ΚΡΕΑΤΙΝΙΝΗ
*
Σχηματίζεται από την κρεατίνη. Δεν επηρεάζεται από τις πρωτεΐνες της διατροφής, γι' αυτό θεωρείται πιο αξιόπιστη από την ουρία στην εκτίμηση της νεφρικής λειτουργίας.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Στους άνδρες = 0,7 - 1,4 mg/dL (71 - 115 μmol/L)
- Στις γυναίκες = 0,6 - 1,1 mg/dL (53 - 97 μmol/L)

Αυξάνει σε νοσήματα των νεφρών (κυρίως όμως στη χρόνια νεφρική ανεπάρκεια), παράλληλα με την ελάττωση του ρυθμού σπειραματικής διήθησης (glomerular filtration rate, GFR). Αυξάνει και στον υποθυρεοειδισμό, αλλά και σε σοβαρά νοσήματα των μυών (μυϊκή δυστροφία, μυοσίτιδα). Ο GFR είναι ουσιαστικά ο ρυθμός "κάθαρσης" της κρεατινίνης από τα νεφρά και έχει φυσιολογικές τιμές: 95 - 140 mL/min για τους άνδρες και 85 - 125 mL/min για τις γυναίκες.


*ΟΥΡΙΚΟ ΟΞΥ
*
Είναι το τελικό προϊόν του μεταβολισμού των εξωγενών και ενδογενών πουρινών (πχ των αζωτούχων βάσεων του DNA).

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Στους άνδρες = 2,5 - 8 mg/dL ή mg%
(0,15 - 0,48 mmol/L)
- Στις γυναίκες = 1,5 - 6 mg/dL ή mg%
(0,09 - 0,36 mmol/L)

Η αύξησή του αποτελεί κριτήριο για τη διάγνωση της ουρικής αρθρίτιδας. Στις κρίσεις της νόσου είναι σημαντικά αυξημένο, όχι όμως πάντα και όχι ανάλογα με τη βαρύτητα της κρίσης. Μεγάλη αύξηση του ουρικού οξέος παρουσιάζεται στη χρόνια νεφρική ανεπάρκεια λόγω ελάττωσης της αποβολής του. Αυξάνει μέτρια σε καταστάσεις μεγάλης καταστροφής κυττάρων, λόγω αύξησης της καταστροφής των νουκλεοτιδίων (των μονομερών του DNA και του RNA), πχ σε λευχαιμία, πολυκυτταραιμία, μεγαλοβλαστική αναιμία (από έλλειψη βιταμίνης Β12 ή φυλλικού οξέος). Το επίπεδο του ουρικού στο αίμα επηρεάζεται από τη διατροφή και από πολλά φάρμακα, επειδή αυξάνουν την κατακράτησή του.

(*) Ουρία, Κρεατινίνη και Ουρικό είναι εξετάσεις για τα νεφρά και μπορεί να βρεθούν ψευδώς αυξημένα και σε υπερκατανάλωση διουρητικών ουσιών (καφέδες, τσάι, μπύρα κτλ) ή σε συστηματικά αθλούμενα άτομα. Εκεί δε δίνουμε τόση σημασία και οι τιμές είναι οριακές.


*ΛΕΥΚΩΜΑΤΑ ή ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΕΣ
*
Οι πρωτεΐνες στο αίμα μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο μεταφορικό, λειτουργικό (ένζυμα, αλυσίδες αιμοσφαιρίνης) και αμυντικό (ανοσοσφαιρίνες, ινωδογόνο και συμπλήρωμα σε φλεγμονές και πήξη / επούλωση τραύματος). Είναι δομικά στοιχεία των κυττάρων και η διατήρησή τους σε επαρκή επίπεδα με τη διατροφή επιβάλλεται.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Ολικά λευκώματα = 5,5 - 8 g/dL (55 - 80 g/L)
- Λευκωματίνες = 3,5 - 5,5 g/dL (35 - 55 g/L) και σε συμμετοχή 50 - 60 %
- Σφαιρίνες = 1,5 - 3,5 g/dL (20 - 35 g/L) και συμμετοχή 40 - 50 %
- Ινωδογόνο = 160 - 415 mg/dL ή mg% (0,5 - 1,4 μmol/L)
- Συμπλήρωμα C3 = 55 - 120 mg%

Στην ηλεκτροφόρηση των σφαιρινών θα πρέπει να τηρείται η εσωτερική αναλογία: α1 = 4,2 - 7,2 %, α2 = 6,8 - 12 %, β = 9,3 - 15 % και γ = 13 - 23 %. Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για την αναλογία των υποτύπων των ανοσοσφαιρινών (αντισωμάτων) στο αίμα.

Η αύξηση των ολικών λευκωμάτων οφείλεται σχεδόν πάντα (με εξαίρεση την αφυδάτωση) σε αύξηση των σφαιρινών και κυρίως των γ-σφαιρινών. Οι σφαιρίνες αυξάνουν σε προχωρημένες παθήσεις του ήπατος, στο πολλαπλό μυέλωμα, σε χρόνιες λοιμώξεις και σε νοσήματα του κολλαγόνου (αυτοάνοσα). Η ελάττωση των ολικών λευκωμάτων οφείλεται συνήθως σε ελάττωση της λευκωματίνης από τα ούρα (νεφρωσικό σύνδρομο), από το έντερο (εντεροπάθειες), από το δέρμα (εγκαύματα) και από μεγάλες αιμορραγίες. Άλλες αιτίες υπολευκωματιναιμίας είναι η μειωμένη σύνθεση λευκωμάτων σε βαριά ηπατική νόσο, η κακή διατροφή, η κακή απορρόφηση, αλλά και ο αυξημένος καταβολισμός λευκωμάτων (πχ εμπύρετες καταστάσεις, τραύματα). Η λευκωματίνη ονομάζεται και αλβουμίνη.


*ΤΡΑΝΣΑΜΙΝΑΣΕΣ ή ΑΜΙΝΟΤΡΑΝΣΦΕΡΑΣΕΣ (SGOT και SGPT)
*
Είναι ένζυμα μεταφοράς αμινοομάδων. Η οξαλοξεική τρανσαμινάση (SGOT) υπάρχει σε μεγαλύτερες συγκεντρώσεις στο μυοκάρδιο και σε μικρότερες στο ήπαρ και στους μύες. Η τιμή της στον ορό αυξάνει στο έμφραγμα του μυοκαρδίου 3 με 9 ώρες μετά την εισβολή και φτάνει στη μέγιστη τιμή μετά από 24 ώρες. Αυξάνει, επίσης, σε σε παθήσεις των μυών (μυϊκή δυστροφία, μυοσίτιδα). Η πυροσταφυλική τρανσαμινάση (SGPT) βρίσκεται σε υψηλότερες συγκεντρώσεις στο συκώτι. Μαζί με τη SGOT αποτελούν ευαίσθητους δείκτες ηπατοκυτταρικής βλάβης. Μεγάλη αύξηση παρατηρείται στην οξεία ηπατίτιδα, ενώ μέτρια σε χρόνιες ηπατικές παθήσεις, αποφρακτικό ίκτερο (πχ "πέτρα στη χολή"), λοιμώδη μονοπυρήνωση ("νόσος του φιλιού") και σε όγκους του ήπατος. Διαπιστώνουμε χρόνιο αλκοολισμό όταν δούμε εργαστηριακά το λόγο SGOT/SGPT να είναι πάνω από 2.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- SGOT = 5 - 40 U/mL
- SGPT = 5 - 35 U/mL

Παλαιότερα, η οξαλοξεική τρανσαμινάση (SGOT) ονομαζόταν ασπαρτική αμινοτρανσφεράση (AST) και η πυροσταφυλική τρανσαμινάση (SGPT) αλανινική τρανσφεράση (ALT).


*ΦΩΣΦΑΤΑΣΕΣ
*
Είναι τα ένζυμα που καταλύουν την υδρόλυση των φωσφωρικών εστέρων. Η αλκαλική φωσφατάση στο αίμα μας προέρχεται κυρίως από τα κόκαλα και το συκώτι μας. Αυξάνει σε παθήσεις των οστών, εφόσον υπάρχει έντονη οστεοβλαστική δραστηριότητα (πχ ραχίτιδα / έλλειψη βιταμίνης D). Μεγαλύτερη είναι η διαγνωστική της αξία σε παθήσεις του ήπατος και κυρίως στη διαφορική διάγνωση του ικτέρου. Αυξάνει περισσότερο στον αποφρακτικό ίκτερο (ενδοηπατική ή εξωηπατική στάση της χολής πχ από λίθο) και λιγότερο στον ηπατοκυτταρικό ίκτερο. Η όξινη φωσφατάση βρίσκεται σε υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις φυσιολογικά στον προστάτη. Το επίπεδό της στο αίμα ανεβαίνει στον καρκίνο του προστάτη (το ειδικό προστατικό αντιγόνο PSA αποτελεί την πιο χρήσιμη εξέταση για προστάτη).

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Αλκαλική φωσφατάση = 4 - 13 UKA (King-Armstrong) ή 2 - 4,5 U Bodansky
- Όξινη φωσφατάση = 1 - 5 UKA ή 0,5 - 2 U Bodansky


*ΧΟΛΕΡΥΘΡΙΝΗ
*
Παράγεται από τον καταβολισμό της αιμοσφαιρίνης. Είναι αδιάλυτη στο νερό και γι' αυτό στο αίμα μόνο συνδεδεμένη με λευκωματίνη μπορεί να βρεθεί (έμμεση χολερυθρίνη). Στο ήπαρ συνδέεται με γλυκουρονικό οξύ και γίνεται υδατοδιαλυτή (άμεση χολερυθρίνη).

Φυσιολογικές ανώτερες τιμές = 1 mg/dL για την ολική και 0,35 mg/dL για την άμεση

Αύξηση της χολερυθρίνης προκαλείται από αυξημένη διάσπαση της αιμοσφαιρίνης (αιμολυτικός ίκτερος), από ανεπαρκή μεταβολισμό της χολερυθρίνης στο ήπαρ (ηπατοκυτταρικός ίκτερος) και από παρεμπόδιση εκροής της χολερυθρίνης στα χοληφόρα (αποφρακτικός ίκτερος). Η συχνότερη αιτία αυξημένης "χολής" είναι η "πέτρα".


*γ-ΓΛΟΥΤΑΜΥΛΟΤΡΑΝΣΦΕΡΑΣΗ (γ-GT)
*
H γ-γλουταμυλική τρανσφεράση είναι ένζυμο που υπάρχει σε ήπαρ, νεφρούς και πάγκρεας. Αποτελεί τον πλέον ευαίσθητο, αλλά όχι ειδικό, δείκτη ηπατικής νόσου. Κοινώς, όταν είναι αυξημένος σημαίνει ότι το συκώτι μας δεν πάει καλά, αλλά για να δούμε από τι πρέπει να δούμε τους άλλους δείκτες. Μεγάλη αύξηση παρουσιάζει στον αποφρακτικό ίκτερο, σε μεταστατικούς όγκους του ήπατος και φυσικά σε χρόνια κατανάλωση οινοπνεύματος.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Στους άνδρες =6- 28 U/L
- Στις γυναίκες = 4 - 18 U/L


*ΓΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΦΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΑΣΗ ή ΔΕΫΟΔΡΟΓΟΝΑΣΗ (LDH)
*
Βρίσκεται σε όλα τα κύτταρα, όπου μετέχει στο μεταβολισμό της γλυκόζης. Είναι άφθονη στο μυοκάρδιο, στους μύες γενικότερα και στο ήπαρ. Το επίπεδό της στο αίμα αυξάνει όπως και της SGOT στο έμφραγμα του μυοκαρδίου και επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα σε 2 εβδομάδες. Επίσης, αυξάνει σε μυϊκή δυστροφία και σε αρκετές παθήσεις του ήπατος.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές στους 37οC = 240 - 480 U/L


*ΚΙΝΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΕΑΤΙΝΗΣ (CPK)
*
Ονομάζεται και κρεατινοφωσφοκινάση. Καταλύει τη φωσφορυλίωση της κρεατίνης και βρίσκεται άφθονη στους μύες. Ειδικά στο μυοκάρδιο επικρατεί το ισοέζυμο ΜΒ (CK-MB), το οποίο αυξάνεται σε έμφραγμα του μυοκαρδίου σε 4 με 6 ώρες και φτάνει σε peak στις 24 ώρες. Η CPK αυξάνει και σε μυϊκή δυστροφία, αλλά και συχνά σε κακώσεις των μυών. Ακόμα και μια ενδομυϊκή ένεση μπορεί να δώσει ψευδώς αυξημένη CPK. Στους άνδρες ανώτερο όριο προτείνεται τα 80 U/L και στις γυναίκες τα 70 U/L, αλλά αξιολογούμε την παράμετρο όταν η CPK περάσει τα 145 IU/mL.


*ΛΙΠΗ
*
Τα λιπίδια του οργανισμού παίζουν σημαντικότατο ρόλο στο σχηματισμό των ορμονών (στεροειδών, φύλου), είναι υπεύθυνα για το σχηματισμό των μεμβρανών του κυττάρου και αποτελούν πολύτιμες αποθήκες ενέργειας. Η περίσσεια τους είναι ταυτόσημη με την έναρξη των διαδικασιών της αθηρωμάτωσης, της δημιουργίας πλακών δηλαδή εντός των αρτηριών και της στένωσης αυτών με όλα τα επακόλουθα (πίεση, εμφράγματα, εγκεφαλικά). Καλή λέμε την HDL (high density lipoprotein, υψηλής πυκνότητας λιποπρωτεΐνη) και κακή την LDL χοληστερόλη (low density lipoprotein, χαμηλής πυκνότητας λιποπρωτεΐνη).

Χοληστερόλη = 150 - 240 mg% (μην ακούτε το 200 που λένε για να γράφουν φάρμακα)
HDL χοληστερόλη: πάνω από 35 mg%
Ολική χοληστερόλη / HDL χοληστερόλη: μικρότερη του 4,5 - 5
Τριγλυκερίδια = 45 - 200 mg%
Φωσφολιπίδια = 150 - 250 mg%

Αυξημένη χοληστερόλη (αυτό που λέει ο κόσμος χοληστερίνη) παρατηρείται δευτεροπαθώς και σε έδαφος υποθυρεοειδισμού, διαβήτη και νεφρική ανεπάρκεια. Την HDL τη ρίχνουν η κορτιζόνη, τα οιστρογόνα, τα διουρητικά και οι β-αναστολείς (β-blockers, φάρμακα καρδιάς -συνήθως η ουσία τους λήγει σε -όλη). Το αλκοόλ φυσικά ανεβάζει τη χοληστερίνη στα ύψη.


*ΑΜΥΛΑΣΗ
*
Αποτελεί την κύρια εξέταση για την οξεία παγκρεατίτιδα. Αμυλάση άνω του διπλάσιου του ανώτερου φυσιολογικού ορίου (περί τα 240 U/mL δηλαδή) είναι διαγνωστική οξείας παγκρεατίτιδας. Αυξάνει μέσα σε 12 ώρες από την έναρξη της νόσου και φτάνει σε αιχμή σε 1 - 2 μέρες, μετά από όπου αρχίζει και πέφτει. Ψευδώς χαμηλότερα επίπεδα καταγράφονται όταν υπάρχει υπερλιπιδαιμία και χρειάζεται προσεκτική εκτίμηση.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 60 - 120 U/mL


*ΛΙΠΑΣΗ
*
Έχει μεγαλύτερη ειδικότητα από την αμυλάση, αλλά η εξέταση δε διενεργείται στα περισσότερα εργαστήρια. Παραμένει σε υψηλά επίπεδα για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα από την αμυλάση στην οξεία παγκρεατίτιδα.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 0,2 - 1,5 U/mL 0,1 N NaOH

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*Check Up 3 / 5: Βιοχημικές εξετάσεις (Μέρος Β')*

*ΝΑΤΡΙΟ (Na)
*
Υπονατριαιμία (κάτω από 135 mEq/L) μπορεί να προκληθεί από απώλεια Νατρίου, περίσσεια νερού ή μεταβολές του Καλίου. Σημαντική απώλεια Νατρίου μπορεί να συμβεί από το πεπτικό σύστημα σε παρατεταμένους εμετούς ή διάρροια, από τα νεφρά (π.χ. νεφρική ανεπάρκεια), στη νόσο Adisson (ανεπάρκεια του φλοιού των επινεφριδίων), αλλά εξίσου συχνά και από τον ιδρώτα (συχνότερα σε πυρετό και έντονη άσκηση). Οι τραυματισμοί των μυών, η παγκρεατίτιδα, η κίρρωση ήπατος, η καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια, τα διουρητικά, ο υποθυρεοειδισμός ("θυροειδής"), η υπεραναπλήρωση νερού σε έντονη δίψα και η υπέρμετρη λήψη νερού σε ψυχώσεις δίνουν εργαστηριακά πάλι υπονατριαιμία. Η υπερνατριαιμία, η αύξηση του Νατρίου δηλαδή στο αίμα, είναι λιγότερο συχνή και οφείλεται συνήθεως σε αφυδάτωση.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 135 - 146 mEq/L

*ΚΑΛΙΟ (Κ)
*
Είναι το κατεξοχήν ενδοκυττάριο κατιόν (φορτισμένο με "+" ιόν, αν σε ενδιαφέρει) σε αντίθεση με το Νάτριο που είναι το κατεξοχήν εξωκυττάριο κατιόν (αν θες να το μάθεις χρησιμοποίησε το μνημονικό κανόνα MAD: ΚΙΝΟ = Κάλιο Ιn, Νάτριο Out). Αυτά τα δύο, όπως φαντάζεσαι, (πρέπει να) βρίσκονται σε ισορροπία. Βρίσκεται άφθονο μέσα στα ερυθρά αιμοσφαίρια (ερυθροκύτταρα). Υπερκαλιαιμία (πάνω από 5,2 mEq/L) εμφανίζεται σε κρίσεις της νόσου του Adisson, σε έλλειψη ινσουλίνης (διαβήτη), σε χορήγηση πενικιλλίνης G και δακτυλίτιδας, σε αιμολυτικές καταστάσεις ή μετάγγιση αιμολυμένου αίματος, αλλά και μετά από υπερχορήγηση καλίου όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε την υποκαλιαιμία. Η υπερβολική κατανάλωση φρούτων μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε υπερκαλιαιμία! Η υποκαλιαιμία (κάτω από 3,5 mEq/L) είναι συχνότερη της υπερκαλιαιμίας και οφείλεται σε απώλεια Καλίου από το πεπτικό σύστημα (εμετός, διάρροια) ή από τα νεφρά. Η χρόνια λήψη διουρητικών και η αδρεναλίνη ρίχνουν το Κάλιο, ενώ η χορήγηση ινσουλίνης προκαλεί παροδικά μείωση του Καλίου. Στα σπάνια αίτια υποκαλιαιμίας συγκαταλέγονται η νευρογενής ανορεξία, ο αλκοολισμός και η έλλειψη φρούτων και λαχανικών από τη διατροφή. Η πιο πλούσια σε Κάλιο τροφή είναι η μπανάνα. Tip by MAD: Αν νοιώσετε κάποια "αρρυθμία" μια μπανάνα είναι η πιο καλή πρόληψη, γιατί το Κάλιο είναι το κυρίως υπεύθυνο στοιχείο για την κατάσταση αυτή!

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 3,5 - 5,2 mEq/L


*ΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ (Ca)
*
Το 98 % του Ασβεστίου του σώματός μας βρίσκεται στα κόκαλα και στα δόντια μας. Το Ασβέστιο στο αίμα παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στη δραστικότητα των ενζύμων, στην πήξη του αίματος και στη νευρομυϊκή μεταβίβαση (κινήσεις μυών / οστών). Στα άτομα μεγάλης ηλικίας η πιο συνηθισμένη αιτία υπερασβεστιαιμίας είναι τα κακοήθη νοσήματα με πρώτο και καλύτερο τον καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα. Μεγάλη αύξηση του Ασβεστίου παρατηρείται στον πρωτοπαθή υπερπαραθυρεοειδισμό (παραθυρεοειδείς είναι 4 αδένες "κολλημένοι" πάνω στον θυρεοειδή, μικρότεροι από φακή) λόγω της κινητοποίησης του Ασβεστίου από τα οστά. Μικρότερη αύξηση σε υπερβιταμίνωση D. Μεγάλη υπασβεστιαιμία παρατηρείται στον πρωτοπαθή υποπαραθυρεοειδισμό (αντίστοιχα, η υπολειτουργία των παραθυρεοειδών αδένων) ή συχνότερα από την αφαίρεση των παραθυρεοειδών αδένων κατά την εγχείρηση αφαίρεσης του θυροειδή. Το Ασβέστιο ελαττώνεται και σε κακή απορρόφηση από το έντερο ή ανεπαρκή πρόσληψη γαλακτοκομικών και πλατύφυλλων λαχανικών και σε νεφρική ανεπάρκεια ή οξεία παγκρεατίτιδα. Το Ασβέστιο μειώνεται ανάλογα και με τη μείωση της βιταμίνης D (περιορισμένη έκθεση στον ήλιο, μη επαρκής λήψη λιπών στη διατροφή).

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 9 - 11 mg/dL ή mg % (το ολικό / 4,5 - 5,6 mg % το ελεύθερο)


*ΦΩΣΦΩΡΟΣ (P)
*
Βρίσκεται κυρίως στα κόκαλα, αλλά και σε πολλές σημαντικές ουσίες των κυττάρων (πρωτεΐνες, συνένζυμα κ.α.). Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του Φωσφόρου του αίματος αποτελεί ο ανόργανος Φώσφορος (Pi) με τιμές αναφοράς που δίνονται πιο κάτω. Συχνότερη αιτία αύξησης του Φωσφόρου είναι η νεφρική ανεπάρκεια. Άλλες αιτίες είναι η υπερβολική λήψη υπακτικών (φάρμακα που σε βοηθούν να κάνεις κακά σου) και η διενέργεια υποκλυσμών. Υποφωσφαταιμία έχουμε σε αλκοολισμό, σύνδρομα δυσαπορρόφησης του εντέρου, κατανάλωση "αντιόξινων δισκίων" γιατί περιέχουν αργίλιο / αλουμίνιο (Al) ή μαγνήσιο (Mg). Ελάττωση παρατηρείται και σε ραχίτιδα / οστεομαλακία (έλλειψη βιταμίνης D). Η χορήγηση ινσουλίνης (στους διαβητικούς και όχι) προκαλεί απότομη μετακίνηση Φωσφόρου από το αίμα προς το εσωτερικό των κυττάρων και αυτό μπορεί να μας μπερδέψει (να "κρύβεται" ουσιαστικά μέσα στα κύτταρα, οπότε δε χρειάζεται να τον χορηγήσουμε).

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 2,5 - 4,5 mg/dL ή mg %


*ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟ (Mg)
*
Το Μαγνήσιο πέφτει στο αίμα σε υποσιτισμό, πλημμελή απορρόφηση από το έντερο, αλκοολισμό, διαβήτη, υπερβολική λήψη διουρητικών και σε νεφρικές παθήσεις. Αντίθετα, αυξημένο βρίσκεται σε υπερβολική λήψη αντιόξινων (λέγε με Maalox) που περιέχουν υδροξείδια του Μαγνησίου, αλλά και σε νεφρική ανεπάρκεια (όπου δεν απεκκρίνεται, "καθαρίζεται").

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 1,5 - 2,5 mEq/L


*ΧΛΩΡΙΟ (Cl) και ΔΙΤΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΙΚΑ (HCO3)
*
Το Χλώριο αποτελεί το κυριότερο ανιόν (φορτισμένο με "-" ιόν δηλαδή) του εξωκυττάριου υγρού (και του αίματος επομένως). Το κυριότερο ανιόν ενδοκυττάρια είναι τα διττανθρακικά. Νάτριο, Κάλιο, Χλώριο και Διττανθρακικά βρίσκονται σε ένα συνεχές παιχνίδι μπες - βγες από το κύτταρο προς το αίμα και αντίστροφα, ώστε να υπάρχει ισορροπία.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές
- Χλωριούχα = 95 - 105 mEq/L
- Διττανθρακικά = 21 - 28 mEq/L


*ΧΑΛΚΟΣ (Cu)
*
Ο Χαλκός έχει να κάνει κυρίως με το μεταβολισμό στο συκώτι και κάποια ειδική πρωτεΐνη (σερουλοπλασμίνη), αλλά και με διάφορες νοητικές λειτουργίες στον εγκέφαλο. Γενικά, είναι εξέταση κλάιν.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 100 - 200 μg %


*ΣΙΔΗΡΟΣ (Fe)
*
Ο Σίδηρος είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο για κάθε ανθρώπινο κύτταρο, δρα ως μεταφορέας οξυγόνου και ηλεκτρονίων, ως καταλύτης στην οξείδωση ("καύσεις") και σε άλλες μεταβολικές οδούς και παίζει ποσοτικά το σπουδαιότερο ρόλο στον οξειδωτικό μεταβολισμό, στην κυτταρική ανάπτυξη και στον πολλαπλασιασμό, όπως και στη μεταφορά και αποθήκευση. Ο Σίδηρος λειτουργεί, μεταφέρεται και αποθηκεύεται ως συστατικό ποικιλίας ενώσεών του και ποτέ ως ελεύθερο κατιόν, γιατί είναι επικίνδυνος. Στον άνθρωπο μεταφέρεται και αποθηκεύεται μέσω 3 πρωτεϊνών: της τρανσφερρίνης, του υποδοχέα της τρανσφερρίνης και της φερριτίνης.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές:
- Γυναίκες = 60 - 135 μg % (40 mg / kg βάρους)
- Άνδρες = 80 - 160 μg % (50 mg / kg βάρους)

Η τρανσφερρίνη ή σιδηροφυλλίνη είναι η πρωτεΐνη μεταφοράς του σιδήρου στο αίμα για τις ανάγκες των ιστών. Συντίθεται κυρίως στο συκώτι. Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 200 - 375 mg/mL ή γύρω στο 1 mg/kg βάρους σώματος

Η φερριτίνη είναι η κύρια πρωτεΐνη αποθήκευσης του σιδήρου και αποτελείται από ένα πρωτεϊνικό κέλυφος / περίβλημα (την καλούμενη αποφερριτίνη), στο κέντρο του οποίου υπάρχει κοιλότητα όπου αποθηκεύεται ο Σίδηρος. Μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ως και 4.500 άτομα Σιδήρου, τα οποία αποδίδονται με ευχέρεια για να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Η στάθμη της στο αίμα ανανακλά το Σίδηρο των "αποθηκών" του οργανισμού. Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 4 mg/kg βάρους σώματος για τις γυναίκες και 8 mg/kg για τους άνδρες

Η αιμοσιδηρίνη είναι μορφή αποθήκευσης του Σιδήρου και αποτελείται από αδιάλυτα κοκκία σιδήρου χωρίς πρωτεϊνικό κέλυφος. Είναι πιο μόνιμες "αποθήκες" και συνήθως βρίσκονται ως παθολογικές εναποθέσεις. Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 2 mg/kg βάρους σώματος για τις γυναίκες και 4 mg/kg για τους άνδρες

Παράγοντες που ευνοούν την απορρόφηση Σιδήρου είναι η πρόσληψη ζωικών τροφών, όπως συκωταριές και κρέας γενικότερα (όχι το γάλα και τα αυγά), το όξινο pH ("ξινά" φαγητά), οι αναγωγικές / "αντιοξειδωτικές" ουσίες (βιταμίνες Ε και C, σκόρδα και πορτοκάλια δηλαδή) και τα αλκοολούχα ποτά που περιέχουν Σίδηρο (το κόκκινο κρασί είναι αυτό). Χαμηλό Σίδηρο έχουμε σε απώλεια αίματος κάθε αιτιολογίας, σε πλημμελή απορρόφησή του από το έντερο, σε αυξημένες απαιτήσεις του οργανισμού σε Σίδηρο (ανάπτυξη, περίοδος στις γυναίκες, κύηση, θηλασμός) και σε ανεπαρκή πρόσληψη. Η απώλεια αίματος μπορεί να έχει να κάνει π.χ. ακόμα και με ανώμαλη ερυθροποίηση, δηλαδή σχηματισμό ερυθροκυττάρων όχι απολύτως φυσιολογικών (όπως στην έλλειψη ενζύμου -G6PD- και στο στίγμα της Μεσογειακής αναιμίας, όπου καταστρέφονται εύκολα τα ερυθρά αιμοσφαίρια και υπάρχουν μεγάλες ανάγκες στο να αντικατασταθούν, άρα και μεγάλες ανάγκες σε Σίδηρο).


*Check Up 4 / 5: Εξετάσεις ούρων*

Η βιοχημική ανάλυση των ούρων είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη στην καθημερινή πρακτική στο νοσοκομείο. Εδώ θα αναφερθώ μόνο στις πιο κλισέ εξετάσεις και όχι στις εξειδικευμένες. Η συλλογή των ούρων γίνεται σε καθαρό φιαλίδιο (κοστίζει ελάχιστα σε ένα φαρμακείο), αφού προηγηθεί τοπικός καθαρισμός των έξω γεννητικών οργάνων. Η συλλογή των πρωινών ούρων είναι συνήθως πιο κατάλληλη, γιατί τα πρωινά ούρα είναι κατά κανόνα πυκνά και περιέχουν τα παθολογικά στοιχεία που αναζητούνται.. Όταν η συλλογή γίνεται για "καλλιέργεια" (δηλαδή υποπτευόμαστε "μόλυνση", δηλαδή λοίμωξη της περιοχής) τότε πρέπει να συλλέγεται δείγμα από το μέσον της ούρησης. Το δείγμα πρέπει να μεταφέρεται συντόμως για εξέταση, μιας και αλλοιώνεται η σύστασή του γρήγορα.

*ΟΨΗ και ΧΡΟΙΑ
*
Τα φυσιολογικά ούρα έχουν όψη διαυγή και χροιά κιτρινωπή. Όταν στα ούρα εμφανίζεται θολερότητα, αυτό οφείλεται σε παρουσία αλάτων ή μικροβίων ή κυττάρων. Η καστανή χροιά των ούρων μπορεί να οφείλεται σε αίμα, αιμοσφαιρίνη, μυοσφαιρίνη, φάρμακα ή άλλες χρωστικές. Καστανή χροιά που μετετρέπεται σιγά σιγά σε πρασινωπή οφείλεται σε ύπαρξη χολερυθρίνης ή χολοχρωστικών ("χρωστικών της χολής" -υπεύθυνες για τον ίκτερο). Αν μετά από ανακίνηση του δοχείου των ούρων σχηματίζεται αφρός που δεν εξαφανίζεται εύκολα, αυτό σημαίνει απώλεια πρωτεϊνών από τα ούρα (παθολογική πρωτεϊνουρία).

*ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ και ΩΣΜΩΤΙΚΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ
*
Τα φυσιολογικά όρια του ειδικού βάρους των ούρων κυμαίνονται από 1002 - 1030 (συνήθως 1015 - 1025) και της ωσμωτικής πίεσης από 50 -1200 mOsm/Kg (συνήθως 400 - 800 mOsm/Kg). Η ωσμωτική πίεση εκφράζει το ολικό ποσό των διαλυτών στα ούρα στοιχείων (νάτριο, σάκχαρο, ουρία κτλ). Από την άλλη, ο προσδιορισμός του ειδικού βάρους έχει μεγάλη σημασία και παρ'ότι πρόκειται για απλή εξέταση, εκφράζει την ικανότητα των νεφρών να αραιώνουν και να συμπυκνώνουν τα ούρα. Ο έλεγχος συμπύκνωσης των ούρων γίνεται μετά από στέρηση υγρών τουλάχιστον για 12 ώρες. Έτσι, αξάνεται η έκκριση της AVP (αντιδιουρητικής ορμόνης, ADH), στην οποία οι νεφροί απαντούν με αυξημένη επαναρρόφηση νερού (αποβάλλεται λιγότερο νερό στα ούρα), με αποτέλεσμα τη συμπύκνωση των ούρων. Η δοκιμασία αραίωσης των ούρων γίνεται με χορήγηση άφθονων υγρών σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (15 - 20 λεπτά) και μέτρηση κατόπιν του ειδικού βάρους των ούρων που αποβάλλονται τις επόμενες 4 ώρες. Η μεγάλη περιέκτικότητα των ούρων σε σάκχαρο και πρωτεΐνη ανεβάζουν το ειδικό βάρος.

*pH
*
Το pH των ούρων κυμαίνεται από 4,5 - 6 (συνήθως 5 - 6,5) και προσδιορίζεται σε πρόσφατα ούρα με ειδικές ταινίες εμποτισμένες με κατάλληλους χημικούς δείκτες που έχουν εύρος pH 5 - 8. Η διατροφή και τα φάρμακα επηρεάζουν πολύ το pH των ούρων. Γενικά, το pH αντανακλά τη σχέση βασικών και όξινων ρυθμιστικών συστατικών και μας βοηθά να αντιληφθούμε μια αντίστοιχη διαταραχή στο αίμα ("καθρέφτης" - ουσιαστικά τα ούρα είναι ένα διήθημα του αίματος).

*ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΗ / ΛΕΥΚΩΜΑ
*
Ο ποιοτικός έλεγχος των πρωτεϊνών στα ούρα γίνεται με ειδικές ταινίες και η παρουσία πρωτεΐνης εκτιμάται με σταυρούς ανάλογα με τη θολερότητα του ιζήματος (+ λίγο θετικά, έως ++++ ή και +++++ για τα καραμπινάτα περιστατικά). Βαθμολογία πάνω από +++ (3 σταυρούς) σημαίνει μετρητό λεύκωμα / πρωτεΐνη στα ούρα και πρέπει να ακολουθήσει ποσοτικός προσδιορισμός. Ο ποσοτικός προσδιορισμός γίνεται, όμως, σε ούρα 24ώρου. Το να βρεθεί πρωτεΐνη στα ούρα σημαίνει κατά κανόνα νεφρική νόσο (και κυρίως σπειραματο-νεφρίτιδα).

*ΣΑΚΧΑΡΟ
*
Η μέτρηση του σακχάρου στα ούρα γίνεται με ταινίες εμποτισμένες με οξειδάση της γλυκόζης και χρωστική. Η ανεύρεση σακχάρου στα ούρα σημαίνει αρρύθμιστο σακχαρώδη διαβήτη ή προχωρημένου βαθμού διαβηρική νεφροπάθεια και νεφρικές παθήσεις με διαταραχή στην επαναρρόφηση γλυκόζης από τα νεφρικά σωληνάρια.

*ΚΕΤΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ
*
Κετονικές ουσίες είναι η ακετόνη ("ασετόν" -ναι, το κατουράμε!), το ακετοξεικό οξύ και το β-υδροξυ-βουτυρικό οξύ και η ανίχνευσή τους στα ούρα σημαίνει διαβητική κετοξέωση, αφυδάτωση, υποσιτισμό ή άλλες παθολογικές καταστάσεις με διαταραχή του μεταβολισμού των υδατανθράκων.

*ΜΙΚΡΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΗ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΟΥΡΩΝ
*
Κύτταρα: Τα ούρα φυσιολογικών ατόμων περιέχουν 0 - 3 ερυθρά αιμοσφαίρια κατά οπτικό πεδίο (κοπ). Η ανεύρεση περισσότερων ερυθροκυττάρων στα ούρα σημαίνει τραυματισμό της περιοχής, λίθο, ουρολοίμωξη ή νεφρική πάθηση. Τα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια ή πυοσφαίρια εμφανίζονται 2 - 3 κοπ φυσιολογικά. Η παρουσία περισσότερων από 30 - 40 λευκοκύτταρα στα ούρα σημαίνει λοίμωξη των ουροφόρων οδών και χρειάζεται να γίνει ποσοτική καλλιέργεια ούρων και αντιβιόγραμμα (για να ανευρεθεί ο υπεύθυνος μικροβιολογικός παράγοντας και να επιλεχθεί το κατάλληλο αντιβιοτικό). Τα επιθηλιακά κύτταρα είναι κύτταρα που "ξεκολλούν" από τα τοιχώματα των ουριφόρων οδών και αποβάλλονται μαζί με τα ούρα. Πολλά μηχανήματα τα αναγνωρίζουν ως λευκοκύτταρα δίνοντάς μας λάθος εντύπωση για λοίμωξη, ενώ δεν υπάρχει. Τα ηωσινόφιλα απαντώνται στα ούρα ασθενών με αλλεργική διάμεση νεφρίτιδα σε ποσοστό 90 % (προσωπικά το έχω δει μόνο 1 φορά τόσα χρόνια). Η αιματουρία παρατηρείται και χωρίς υποκείμενη παθολογία των νεφρών σε μεγάλο πυρετό, σε έντονη σωματική άσκηση και σε γυναίκες στην περίοδό τους πάνω (το αίμα στην τελευταί περίπτωση ξέρετε πως δεν είναι ζωηρό κόκκινο).

Κύλινδροι: Αποτελούν κυλινδρικά μορφώματα, σύμφωνα με το εκμαγείο του αυλού των ουροφόρων σωληναρίων. Διακρίνονται σε υαλώδεις, υαλοκοκκώδεις, κοκκώδεις, επιθηλιακούς και αιμορραγικούς κυλίνδρους. Το βασικό υλικό συγκόλλησης κυττάρων είναι μια φυσιολογική βλεννοπρωτεΐνη, η πρωτεΐνη Tamm-Horsfall, που εκκρίνεται στα νεφρικά σωληνάρια. Παράγεται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες σε νοσήματα του νεφρού και σε λοιμώξεις, ενώ καθιζάνει εύκολα στο όξινο περιβάλλον του νεφρού (ιδιαίτερα όταν ο ασθενής έχει ολιγουρία). Οι υαλώδεις κύλινδροι είναι οι μόνοι που δεν υποσημαίνουν κάποια ποθολογία.
Κρύσταλλοι: Στα φυσιολογικά ούρα ανευρίσκονται διάφοροι κρύσταλλοι που δεν αντανακλούν συνήθως σε νεφρικές παθήσεις. Αντίθετα, η παρουσία κρυστάλλων κυστίνης είναι παθολογικό εύρημα και σημαίνει βλάβη του νεφρού (η λεγόμενη κυστινουρία).


*Check Up 5 / 5: Ορμονολογικές εξετάσεις*

*ΑΛΔΟΣΤΕΡΟΝΗ
*
Αποτελεί το σπουδαιότερο αλατο-κορτικοειδές (φαντάσου ότι τα επινεφρίδια παράγουν τρεις κατηγορίες ορμονών, τα γλυκο-κορτικοειδή –όπως η κορτιζόνη- με τα αλατο-κορτικοειδή, τις κατεχολαμίνες –αδρεναλίνη και νοραδρεναλίνη- αλλά και ορμόνες του φύλου -σε μικρότερα ποσά από τα γεννητικά όργανα φυσικά). Οι τιμές θα βρούμε στο δείγμα του αίματος εξαρτώνται από το πόσο αλάτι (χλωριούχο νάτριο, NaCl) καταναλώνουμε συνήθως, αλλά και από τη θέση του σώματος (σε όρθια θέση είναι ψηλότερες οι τιμές της). Η λειτουργία της ορμόνης έχει να κάνει με την ανταλλαγή των ιόντων Καλίου και Νατρίου στον οργανισμό, σα να λέμε ένας μηχανισμός ομοιόστασης. Σε ελεύθερη λήψη αλατιού και σε κατάκλιση οι φυσιολογικές τιμές είναι 4,8 – 14,8 ng/dL, ενώ μετά από ορθοστασία 4 ωρών οι φυσιολογικές τιμές είναι 12 – 30 ng/dL. Η φυσιολογική αποβολή στα ούρα είναι 6 – 8 μg/24ωρο.

*ΑΥΞΗΤΙΚΗ ΟΡΜΟΝΗ (GH, Growth Hormone)
*
Μαζί με την ινσουλίνη, τις φυλετικές ορμόνες και τις ορμόνες του θυρεοειδή είναι οι υπεύθυνες ορμόνες για την ανάπτυξη. Οι τιμές στο αίμα το πρωί και μετά από νηστεία (αυτό που δεν τρως βαριά το προηγούμενο βράδυ και τίποτα το πρωί πριν σου πάρουν αίμα δηλαδή) έχουν φυσιολογικά όρια από 0 ως 10 ng/mL. Ο απλός προσδιορισμός της δεν έχει διαγνωστική αξία, παρά μόνο σε συνδυασμό με δυναμικές δοκιμασίες. Π.χ. στη δοκιμασία φόρτωσης με γλυκόζη (η δοκιμασία που προσπαθούν να βρουν αν έχεις ζάχαρο όταν έχεις οριακές τιμές και σου παίρνουν αίμα κάθε τρεις και λίγο την ίδια μέρα), επί ακρομεγαλίας (μεγάλα άκρα, μύτη, αυτιά, χείλη), παρατηρείται αύξηση των τιμών της ορμόνης ή παραμονή στα ίδια επίπεδα με τη βασική τιμή. Αντίθετα, σε φυσιολογικά άτομα παρατηρείται πτώση της GH κάτω του 1 ng/mL κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της δοκιμασίας.

*ΓΟΝΑΔΟΤΡΟΠΙΝΕΣ
*
Εκκρίνονται από τον πρόσθιο λοβό της υπόφυσης (ένα μικρό σκατουλάκι ακριβώς στο κέντρο του κεφαλιού σου που εκκρίνει ένα σωρό ορμόνες) και είναι ουσιαστικά η Θυλακιοτρόπος ορμόνη (FSH) και η Ωχρινοτρόπος ορμόνη (LH), οι οποίες ρυθμίζουν τη λειτουργία των γεννητικών αδένων (ωριμάζουν το σπερματοζωάριο και το ωάριο, ευθύνονται για τον κύκλο της περιόδου, σύλληψη – κύηση). Στην εμμηνόπαυση και μετά οι τιμές αυτών των δύο ορμονών αυξάνονται πάρα πολύ.

Φυσιολογικές τιμές FSH
- Για τις γυναίκες: 1 – 9 mIU/mL ( 2 – 10 mIU/mL στη μέση του καταμήνιου κύκλου)
- Για τους άνδρες: κάτω από 6 mIU/mL

Φυσιολογικές τιμές LH
- Για τις γυναίκες: 1 -22 mIU/mL ( 20 – 70 mIU/mL στη μέση του καταμήνιου κύκλου)
- Για τους άνδρες: 0 – 9 mIU/mL

*ΔΕΫΔΡΟΕΠΙΑΝΔΡΟΣΤΕΡΟΝΗ (DHEA)
*
Ο προσδιορισμός της στο αίμα και μάλιστα του θειικού παραγώγου της S-DHEA είναι ο καλύτερος δείκτης για τη διάγνωση εάν η γυναικεία υπερτρίχωση είναι επινεφριδιακής αιτιολογίας (μικρά ποσά αυτής της ορμόνης παράγονται στα επινεφρίδια και μάλιστα αυτή η ορμόνη είναι πρόδρομη της τεστοστερόνης). Οι τιμές αναφοράς στους άνδρες είναι 1,9 – 4,9 μg/mL και στις γυναίκες 1,3 – 3,6 μg/mL.


*ΘΥΡΕΟΕΙΔΟΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΟΡΜΟΝΗ (TSH)
*
Εκκρίνεται κι αυτή από τον πρόσθιο λοβό της υπόφυσης και ρυθμίζει τη λειτουργία του θυρεοειδούς αδένα (αύξηση των θυρεοειδικών κυττάρων, σύνθεση θυρεοειδικών ορμονών, πρόσληψη ιωδίου, δέσμευση τυροσινών –τι σου λέω τώρα-, απελευθέρωση θυρεοειδικών ορμονών στο σώμα). Φυσιολογικές τιμές είναι από 0,17 – 4 mIU/L. Αποτελεί τον καλύτερο δείκτη για τη διάγνωση ευθυρεοειδισμού (το ότι όλα πάνε καλά δηλαδή με το θυρεοειδή σου). Με τις νεότερες μεθόδους προσδιορισμού επιτυγχάνεται ικανοποιητική ακρίβεια, ώστε τιμές πολύ χαμηλές (κάτω από 0,15) να είναι διαγνωστικές υπερθυρεοειδισμού. Για τις περιπτώσεις υποθυρεοειδισμού τιμές άνω του 5 είναι διαγνωστικές.

*ΘΥΡΟΞΙΝΗ (Τ4)
*
Η ολική θυροξίνη σε άτομα ηλικίας 10 – 60 ετών είναι 5 – 12 μg/dL, ενώ μετά τα 60 πέφτουμε στα 5 – 10. Υψηλότερες είναι οι τιμές στα βρέφη (9 – 18 ) και στα μικρά παιδιά (7 – 15). Ο προσδιορισμός αποτελεί την πρώτη ένδειξη για τη λειτουργία του θυρεοειδή. Επειδή οι θυρεοειδικές ορμόνες κυκλοφορούν στο αίμα κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους συνδεδεμένες με πρωτεΐνες (κυρίως με την TBG, thyroxine binding globulin) και δραστικές είναι οι ελεύθερες ορμόνες, οι οποίες και αποτελούν ένα πολύ κλάσμα (π.χ. για την Τ4 μόλις το 0,05 %), οι μεταβολές των πρωτεϊνών επηρεάζουν τις θυρεοειδικές ορμόνες. Μια τέτοια κατάσταση είναι η εγκυμοσύνη, κατά την οποία αυξάνει η TBG και η ολική Τ4, χωρίς όμως αύξηση της ελεύθερης Τ4. Επίσης, φαρμακευτικοί ή ιδιοσυστατικοί παράγοντες επηρεάζουν τα επίπεδα της θυροξίνης. Γι’ αυτό είναι χρήσιμο να προσδιορίζεται η ελεύθερη Τ4 ή να σχετίζεται ο προσδιορισμός της με την TBG. Η τελευταία προσδιορίζεται άμεσα στο αίμα, καθώς και έμμεσα μέσω της πρόσληψης ραδιενεργού Τ3 ή Τ4 από το αίμα (Τ3 ή Τ4 uptake). Ο συνδυασμός Τ3 uptake και ολικής Τ4 δίνει το δείκτη ελεύθερης θυροξίνης, που είναι ο πλέον αξιόπιστος δείκτης για τη λειτουργία του θυρεοειδή.

*ΤΡΙΙΩΔΟΘΥΡΟΝΙΝΗ (Τ3)
*
Φυσιολογικές τιμές είναι από 110 – 190 ng/dL. Αν και κυκλοφορεί σε ποσότητες πολύ μικρότερες της θυροξίνης (Τ4), φαίνεται πως είναι η κύρια δραστική ορμόνη του θυρεοειδούς, καθώς η θυροξίνη παίζει το ρόλο της προορμόνης που μεταβολίζεται σε Τ3 στην περιφέρεια. Η αυξημένη Τ3 έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία στη διάγνωση της Τ3 θυρεοτοξίκωσης, δηλαδή της κατάστασης στην οποία σημειώνεται αύξηση της Τ3 χωρίς αύξηση της Τ4. Οι περιπτώσεις αυτές αποτελούν το 5 % των υπερθυρεοειδικών. Σε πολλές καταστάσεις η μετατροπή της Τ4 σε Τ3 αναστέλλεται και ως εκ τούτου εμφανίζεται χαμηλή Τ3, χωρίς όμως να ελαττώνεται η Τ4. Γι’ αυτό χαμηλή μόνο Τ3 ΔΕΝ αποτελεί ασφαλή ένδειξη υποθυρεοειδισμού. Επίσης, επειδή σε σοβαρές ασθένειες η μετατροπή της Τ4 σε Τ3 αναστέλλεται, είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει υπερθυρεοειδισμός και η Τ3 να μην είναι αυξημένη. Γενικώς, η Τ3 επιβεβαιώνει τη διάγνωση σχετικά με μια πάθηση του θυρεοειδή, αλλά ποτέ δεν την κρίνει.

*ΙΝΣΟΥΛΙΝΗ
*
Οι τιμές της φυσιολογικά κυμαίνονται από 2 – 25 μU/mL. Αυξημένες τιμές μαζί με υπογλυκαιμία παρατηρούνται στο ινσουλίνωμα, έναν όγκο του παγκρέατος. Χαμηλές τιμές βρίσκονται στο σακχαρώδη διαβήτη τύπου Ι, καθώς και μετά από αφαίρεση του παγκρέατος (αφού εκεί παράγεται). Αυξημένες τιμές ινσουλίνης και σακχάρου σε άτομο που δεν έφαγε κάτι σημαίνουν «αντίσταση στην ινσουλίνη» και παρατηρούνται σε παχυσαρκία, σακχαρώδη διαβήτη τύπου ΙΙ, ουραιμία και υπερκορτιζολαιμία.

*C-ΠΕΠΤΙΔΙΟ
*
Προέρχεται από διάσπαση της προϊνσουλίνης σε ένα μόριο C-πεπτιδίου και σε ένα μόριο ινσουλίνης. Αυξημένο βρίσκεται στο ινσουλίνωμα. Η τιμή του διαχωρίζει την προέλευση της ινσουλίνης στο αίμα. Αν η ινσουλίνη είναι ψηλή και οφείλεται σε υπερβολική δόση της εξωγενώς, τότε το πεπτίδιο είναι χαμηλό. Αν παράγεται ενδογενώς ινσουλίνη, τότε το πεπτίδιο ακολουθεί τα ψηλά επίπεδα ινσουλίνης. Φυσιολογικές τιμές: 1 – 4 ng/mL.


*ΚΑΤΕΧΟΛΑΜΙΝΕΣ
*
Δεν τις μετράμε στο αίμα, γιατί έχουν μικρό χρόνο ζωής και αυξομειώνονται ταχύτατα. Μετράμε όμως τους μεταβολίτες τους στα ούρα. Μετά από διακοπή όλων των φαρμάκων της πίεσης για 2 μέρες μαζεύουμε τα ούρα ενός 24ώρου. Το βανιλινομανδελικό οξύ (VMA) / οι ολικές ελεύθερες κατεχολαμίνες ούρων 24ώρου είναι 0 – 100 μg.

*ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΛΗ
*
Αποτελεί το σπουδαιότερο γλυκο-κορτικοειδές. Οι τιμές στο αίμα παρουσιάζουν εξεσημασμένη ημερήσια διακύμανση: το πρωί στις 8 π.μ. είναι 5 – 23 μg/dL, ενώ το βράδυ σχεδόν μηδενίζονται. Η ελεύθερη κορτιζόλη των ούρων είναι 10 -100 μg/24ωρο. Έ νας απλός προσδιορισμός της κορτιζόλης σε τυχαίο δείγμα ΔΕ βοηθά στη διάγνωση, εξαιτίας των μεγάλων ημερήσιων μεταβολών, αλλά και της επίδρασης του stress στην παραγωγή της. Αύξησή της μπορεί να σημαίνει πάθηση των επινεφριδίων ή/και της υπόφυσης.

*ΚΟΡΤΙΚΟΤΡΟΦΙΝΗ (ACTH)
*
Φυσιολογικές τιμές της κάτω από 60 pg/mL στις 8 π.μ. και κάτω από 25 pg/mL στις 6 μ.μ. Σαν εξέταση συμπληρώνει την ακριβώς προηγούμενη.

*ΠΡΟΛΑΚΤΙΝΗ (PRL)
*
Τυπικές τιμές αναφοράς στις γυναίκες είναι κάτω από 20 ng/mL στις γυναίκες και κάτω από 12 στην εμμηνόπαυση, ενώ στους άνδρες κάτω από 16 ng/mL. Παρουσιάζει μεταβαλλόμενες τιμές κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας υπό μορφή σφυγμικών αυξήσεων και μεγαλύτερες τιμές το απόγευμα. Μεγάλη αύξηση πάνω από 5 φορές από τις ανώτερες φυσιολογικές τιμές αποτελεί ένδειξη ανησυχίας για όγκο στην υπόφυση (αρκετά συχνός!). Μια μικρή αύξηση ΔΕΝ οδηγεί σε διάγνωση, αλλά πρέπει η μέτρηση να επαναληφθεί 2-3 φορές σε πρωινό δείγμα. Στις γυναίκες αυξημένες τιμές παρατηρούνται σε διαταραχές της γονιμότητας, όπως η ανωορρηξία (με ή χωρίς διαταραχή της εμμήνου ρύσεως), σε γαλακτόρροια και σε αμηνόρροια (αν αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν έχεις περίοδο, ενώ δεν παίρνει αντισυλλυπτικά). Στους άνδρες μπορεί να βρεθεί αυξημένη σε ανικανότητα και ολιγοσπερμία.


*ΤΕΣΤΟΣΤΕΡΟΝΗ
*
Είναι το κυριότερο ανδρογόνο και παράγεται κυρίως από τους όρχεις, αλλά και από τις ωοθήκες (ω, ναι!) και τα επινεφρίδια. Πριν την εφηβεία οι φυσιολογικές τιμές είναι 10 – 20 ng/dL και για τα δύο φύλα, ενώ μετά στους άνδρες είναι 250 – 750 και στις γυναίκες 11 – 80 (μη με ρωτήσεις για ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις, δεν είμαι ενδοκρινολόγος  :01. Razz: ). Χαμηλές τιμές στους άνδρες ανευρίσκονται σε υπολειτουργία των όρχεων με υπογονιμότητα και σε ανικανότητα. Αν οι τιμές της τεστοστερόνης είναι πάνω από 200 ng/dL στις γυναίκες, τότε ψάχνουμε για όγκο στην ωοθήκη. Τα οιστρογόνα δεν τα μετράμε συχνά στην καθ’ημέρα κλινική πράξη, εκτός αν πρόκειται για διερεύνηση υπογονιμότητας σε γυναίκες ή αν θέλουμε να δώσουμε υποκατάσταση σε μετεμμηνοπαυσιακές γυναίκες που κινδυνεύουν από οστεοπόρωση και καρδιακά επεισόδια αν δεν πάρουν υποκατάσταση.

*ΠΑΡΑΘΟΡΜΟΝΗ (PTH)
*
Είναι η ορμόνη που παράγει η υπόφυση και διεγείρει τους παραθυρεοειδείς αδένες. Ουσιαστικά εμπλέκεται στο μεταβολισμό του ασβεστίου και στην ισορροπία αυτού στον οργανισμό, μέσω καλσιτονίνης, βιταμίνης D και Ca. Κάθε εργαστήριο έχει δικές του τιμές αναφοράς. Χάος

*ΡΕΝΙΝΗ
*
Είναι ένα ένζυμο που παράγεται στο νεφρό και ρυθμίζει την πίεσή μας. Όταν είναι πεσμένη, σημαίνει ότι το νεφρό δεν πάει καλά ή ότι κάτι καταστέλλει την παραγωγή της. Δρα συνεργικά με την αλδοστερόνη και γενικά είναι η ουσία που παράγεται αντιδραστικά στην πίεση (π.χ. αν αντιληφθεί μικρή πίεση αυξάνει την έκκρισή της και ανεβαίνει η πίεση, αντίθετα δεν απελευθερώνεται όταν η πίεση είναι μεγάλη). Εδώ έχει ένα σωρό νούμερα. Χάος πάλι.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ αλλά νομίζω πως πρέπει να έχουμε μια ιδέα για τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων μας.
Εμείς που γυμναζόμαστε και χρησιμοποιούμε συμπληρώματα κ.α. καλό θα ήτανε να μη ξεχνάμε να κάνουμε συχνά εξετάσεις για να παρακολουθούμε την υγεία μας.



Πηγή: http://my-greece.blogspot.com

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο ρε στελιο τελειο θα γινει στικυ. :03. Clap:

----------


## spoilt

Πάρα πολυ καλο!!! Μπραβοοο!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

Συγχαρητήρια Στέλιο. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flinstone

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Α ρε Χρήστο τα ίδια έπαιρνα και γω και η Αμινοβιτ ήταν το τοπ προιόν  και καλά , ήταν και πιο ακριβή αλλα λέγαμε αφού αυτη θα μας φτιάξει , μπρός τα κάλλη τι είναι ο πόνος  :01. Razz: 

θυμήθηκα και τα Dibeconzide ,Smilax ,Gamma oryzanol  αυτα ήταν τα σκληρά  :01. Razz:  

η κατάχρηση ακόμα και στο φαί έχει παρενέργειες και πολλες φορές ανάλογα με το ιατρικό ιστορικό κάποιες τροφές απαγορεύονται , που το παράξενο λοιπόν αν κάποια συστατικά που μπορεί σε κάποιον να τον πειράζουν αυτός τα παίρνει μέσω συμπληρώματος , δεν φταίνε τα συμπληρώματα αλλα η αλόγιστη και λαθος χρήση κατα περίπτωση και ασφαλώς να παίρνουμε κάποια αξιόπιστη εταιρία που διενεργούνται δειγματοληπτικοί έλεγχοι 

εδω λαχανικά πάς να πάρεις και αν δεν ξέρεις την προέλευση μπορεί να είναι ραντισμένα με ένα σωρο φάρμακα επικίνδυνα για την υγεία , μπορώ να πώ ότι μερικά συμπληρώματα και εταιρίες μπορεί να είναι πιο αξιόπιστα απο το φαγητο που τρώμε

----------


## Fataoulas

> Εννοεις την Aminovit την πρωτεινη; Σιγα μη δεν την ειχα παρει ,δεν ηταν κ τοσο χαλια ιδιως οι πρωτες της εκδοσεις ηταν καλες κ νοστιμες ,μετα ηταν καπως διαφορετικες...δεν ξερω ,πιο γλυκες νομιζω. 60% πρωτεινη ηταν.


Nαιιιιιι, αυτη  :02. Love: 
Πρεπει να'ταν 91-92 οταν τη πρωτοπηρα. Η πρωτη μου πρωτεινη. Εβλεπα και τον Arnie στο κουτι, ετσι θα γινω και γω, ελεγα  :01. ROFL: 
Καλα θυμασαι, 60% ηταν  :03. Thumb up: 





> εδω λαχανικά πάς να πάρεις και αν δεν ξέρεις την προέλευση μπορεί να είναι ραντισμένα με ένα σωρο φάρμακα επικίνδυνα για την υγεία , μπορώ να πώ ότι μερικά συμπληρώματα και εταιρίες μπορεί να είναι πιο αξιόπιστα απο το φαγητο που τρώμε


σορρυ για το off topic, αλλα πανω σ αυτο που λεει ο Ηλιας....
Πηγα τις προαλλες σε τοπικο παραγωγο να παρω τοματες. Τον ρωτησα αν εχει μαρουλια και μου απανταει οτι καλο ειναι να τα αποφευγω γιατι  ενω οι τοματες ραντιζονται και μπορεις να τις κοψεις μετα απο 3-4 μερες (τα κολοκυθακια λεει 1 με 2), στο μαρουλι πρεπει να περασουν 28 μερες για να μπορει να καταναλωθει με ασφαλεια, κατι το οποιο δε κανει κανεις. γι'αυτο λεει μας θεριζουν οι παλιοαρρωστιες και δε ξερουμε απο που τη παθαμε  :01. Sad:

----------


## wonderboy

Καλημέρα σας, ανεβάζω χθεσινές εξετάσεις αίματος - ουρων.
43 θεου θελοντος, 1.80, 80 κιλα με ποσοστο λιπους 16.
Πρωτεΐνη και κρεατινή απο συμπληρώματα.
Γυμνάζομαι αρκετά ετη.

----------

